# Hepatitis Immunizations



## j.berkshire (Feb 19, 2008)

How are any of you billing for your Medicare Hepatitis C patients requiring immunization for Hep A and Hep B?  Medicare requires the patient to be at high or medium risk (their definition does not include having Hep c) to cover Hep B, but they never cover Hep A.  One suggestion is to have the patient sign an ABN, another to bill through Part D.  Any thoughts?

Jenny Berkshire, CPC-GI, E/M


----------

